# Rabbit has those pesky ear mites!



## AndreaR (Aug 6, 2003)

Just one thing after another! Now one of my NZ white does has scabby brown crusts in both of her ears...definitely ear mites. i don't know how I missed this one, should have notice the ear shaking..but she's a hard one to catch!
Any home remedies I can use other than mineral oil in her ears? what can i use to get rid of all of it? Once again, your wise words of wisdom and advice is needed by this newbie...Andrea


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

As far as I know any oil will work, I have read about useing Ivermectin, I think you are suposed to treat everyone at the same time or the bugs that survive move to the next victim. 

I have used oil that rosemary leaves have soaked in until the darker herbal oil rises out, in my dogs ears for fungal treatment, it helps healing. I expect it would help rabbits also.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Go to your feed store and get pour on cattle ivormec. It is expensive but will last forever! Use a small syringe and put about 3-4 drops on the back of each rabbits neck. Repeat in a week. This is BY FAR the best treatment for mites. It will clear it up fast. I have used this on pregnant does as well as nursing does with out ill effects. If you are planning on butchering do not use on your fyers. Check the meat withdrawal time. I think it is 2 weeks.


----------



## AndreaR (Aug 6, 2003)

thanks for the posts...I have used mineral oil for today to help clean out the ears a bit..gross!! and to relieve the itches. By the way, my two bucks were infested as well. So I decided to do the other two does, and I had five very ticked off rabbits when i was done with them!! I will be picking up some of the pour on cattle ivermectin tommorrow and will do ALL my bunnies. :no:


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

When I had my show bunny rabbitry we treated all, ONCE A MONTH as a preventative; with mineral or vegetable (about any) oil with a little Campho Phenique.

If there is already have an infestation.. treat for 10 days straight, then once a month thereafter.

(hmm.... ten days??? I've slept since then.. maybe it was only 3 or 7.. sorry.. senile again.. maybe someone else can verify the ten days?)

Anyway.. Oil smothers the mites and the Campho Penique heals any abrasions from scratching. Only need a few drops and ruuubbb the base of the ear to make sure it gets down there.. then return bunny to cage and RUN.. real fast or you get ewwwyyy crust/scabs and oil on you if you use too much when they shake their head!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

is ear mites the same with scabies? cause i thought my bunnies have ear mites then when i took them to the vet, she said it's scabies!
anyway, scabies is contagious to human, wat do i do now? how do i know if i'm infected or not and how to get rid of it?enione know?


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I second Tracy on the Ivomec. Fortunately, you don't have to buy the big bottle of pour on. I use the smaller bottle of swine injectable. We drop two or three drops in each ear. PRESTO--- cleans up like magic. 
Most Ivomec have carriers that will be absorbed thru the skin somewhat. If you put it on areas with thin skin with lots of blood flow like their ears ,it will work. 
For years, goat producers used to just squirt it on their goat's tongue. I am not too keen on catching my bunnies and trying to squirt it on their tongue. Our vet suggested the ears and he was right.

Scabies is a form of mites. Ivomec or oil will work. 
Tana Mc


----------



## AndreaR (Aug 6, 2003)

Tracy, I did pick up the pour on cattle ivermectin and started with 3 drops per day on my rabbits. In 5 days they were completely cleared of ear mites!  thanks for the suggestions. I will also do preventitive treatment once a month on all my bunnies. Andrea


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

We adopted a doe that had them REALLY bad. I used tweezers to remove all the dead flakey skin fromthe inside of her ears,the used q-tips to swab out the massive amounts of old flesh, puss and wax. It was gross. I have a strong stomach, but that made me queazy. I cleaned them out the best I could, then used ear mite solution for cats in her ears. I continued this treatment for a wekk. Every single day I did this, and I can tell you, that doe didn't like people at first, but when she realized she felt better after each time, I think she welcomed it. I can't even inagime what sort of pain she must have been in, either...probably deaf, too. It's amazing the amount of damage somethign so small can inflict on another animal.


----------

